# Judge Dredd being turned into TV show



## KnightBrolaire (May 10, 2017)

http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3436567/judge-dredd-television-series/
It's pretty early so no word on who'd pick it up/is starring in it. I'd love it if starz,HBO or netflix picked it up.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 11, 2017)

Awesome! I really enjoyed the recent Dredd and thought Karl Urban nailed the character. It did miss a lot of the wackiness from the comics but it was a great start. Karl has said he'd like to reprise the role in a TV series too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 11, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Awesome! I really enjoyed the recent Dredd and thought Karl Urban nailed the character. It did miss a lot of the wackiness from the comics but it was a great start. Karl has said he'd like to reprise the role in a TV series too.



Yeah I hope he comes back as Dredd though it sounds like this show is going to focus more on other judges (which would still be cool).


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 11, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## A-Branger (May 11, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Awesome! I really enjoyed the recent Dredd and thought Karl Urban nailed the character. It did miss a lot of the wackiness from the comics but it was a great start. Karl has said he'd like to reprise the role in a TV series too.



I though the latest one was pretty awfull 

but I see the appeal for a TV show. Another police investigation drama show to the pile


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 11, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> I though the latest one was pretty awfull
> 
> but I see the appeal for a TV show. Another police investigation drama show to the pile



but it'll be a futuristic police show! With lots of summary executions and gunfights


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (May 11, 2017)

I'm just wondering what channel it's going to be on.

Hopefully one which will be able to let the show be as violent as the source material.


----------



## wankerness (May 12, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> I though the* latest one w*as pretty awfull
> 
> but I see the appeal for a TV show. Another police investigation drama show to the pile



Are you implying you thought the Sylvester Stallone one was better?

The last one was an awesome, straightforward action movie, I liked it even better than the similar "The Raid." Lena Headey was awesome and so were the "slo-mo" scenes.


----------



## chopeth (May 12, 2017)

^completely agree here, I liked the last one a lot, a film to consider, the Stallone one isn't even there to compare.


----------



## A-Branger (May 12, 2017)

wankerness said:


> Are you implying you thought the Sylvester Stallone one was better?
> 
> The last one was an awesome, straightforward action movie, I liked it even better than the similar "The Raid." Lena Headey was awesome and so were the "slo-mo" scenes.



I though it was pretty cheesy and bit over the top, and didnt like the acting.

The Stalone one, cant really say anything since forever I would have my impression of when I saw it when I was a kid. Although is not technically great for today's standards, in the back of my mind it would always be "awesome"


----------



## NotDonVito (May 12, 2017)

I know next to nothing about Judge Dredd beyond the video game from 2003, but came in to possession of a theater promo for the 2012 movie, so I had to watch it. Gotta agree that it was awesome in it's hyper specific manner.


----------



## ArtDecade (May 13, 2017)

Urban was great in the latest film. And I thought the film was pretty awesome, too!


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Jun 10, 2017)

Really enjoyed Karl Urban as Dredd and though the movie was pretty good. I'd love to see him in a Dredd TV show.

I remember when the Stallone version came out. A friend won some tickets through a radio promo and invited me along. When Stallone somehow yelled and simultaneously mumbled "IEMTHERLORR" half the theater burst out laughing...what a turd of a movie.


----------



## extendedsolo (Jun 10, 2017)

The 90s Dredd took everything bad about the 90s batmans with Clooney/Kilmer and cranked it to 11. It tried to make Dredd a family movie. Now the latest one was incredible. Curious to see who picks this up.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 10, 2017)

While I enjoyed the recent take on Dredd I feel that just like the Stallone version it misses the point because Dredd isn't a character who should be taken 100% seriously as the Dredd comics are a satire/parody of American policing and characters such as Dirty Harry/The Punisher etc whilst also working in themes about big business, authoritarianism and pop culture.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 12, 2017)

hopefully the series will be a lot more serious and draw more from the comics.

as corny as the stallone vesion is, its still a cult classic. i watch it at least once a year lol. 

to this day asks, where we are gonna eat, i always say... "im going to be taking you to taco bell"


----------



## Big_taco (Jun 18, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> hopefully the series will be a lot more serious and draw more from the comics.
> 
> as corny as the stallone vesion is, its still a cult classic. i watch it at least once a year lol.
> 
> to this day asks, where we are gonna eat, i always say... "im going to be taking you to taco bell"



That's Demolition Man.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 18, 2017)

Jake said:


> I think it's safe to say this one can be locked up now.





Big_taco said:


> That's Demolition Man.



lol...just got through watching that

it at least had stallone in it

"i knew you would say that!"


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 18, 2017)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> When Stallone somehow yelled and simultaneously mumbled "IEMTHERLORR" half the theater burst out laughing...what a turd of a movie.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 23, 2017)

Little more info leaking out and apparently it's going to be a while before we see it on our screens....http://uk.ign.com/articles/2017/06/23/insane-judge-dredd-tv-series-may-include-dark-fantasy-elements

Also it's kind of ironic people have Demolition Man and the Stallone Judge Dredd mixed up because Demolition Man has more in common with the Judge Dredd comics than the Stallone Judge Dredd movie especially the humour.


----------



## Elwood (Jul 2, 2017)

This would be epic! Sadly if it's a while before it'll happen state side it'll even longer for Europe!


----------

